
Pulled Kludge Sandwich - _nato_
http://blog.obligd.com/posts/pulled-kludge-sandwich.html
======
lotyrin
I've never interpreted or heard of anyone interpreting the Viable V of in MVP
to be strictly about technical aspects of a product's viability, generally
quite the opposite - thus the P being there and standing for Product (and not
Project or Program).

The idea seems to straightforwardly be exactly to produce the smallest,
quickest, cheapest table stakes to the market to roll the dice for fitness.
I'm really surprised to see anyone interpret it any other way and would be
surprised to see anyone disregard market fit in the process of ideating on
their MVPs.

